# irish Horse Imports



## monte1 (10 July 2014)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone knew what happened to these local dealers, are they no longer trading - the links to their website are no longer working ??


----------



## ihatework (10 July 2014)

Id be very surprised if they had stopped trading.

Maybe their website is having a much needed overhaul ?

ETA - web link works for me!


----------



## monte1 (10 July 2014)

thanks  will try it again later on. just starting to horse shop this month and always quite liked the sort of horses they advertise!


----------



## Happy Hunter (10 July 2014)

I saw them buying at Goresbridge in May - so unlikely to have packed up so quickly - probably just a web thing. TBH their website is a bit useless anyway, they never can find the time to put on all the horses. Your better off ringing.

Edited to say - They still have the same horses on the website from when I looked in January  - Luckily my current girl wasn't on there then!

works fine for me now - http://www.irishhorseimports.co.uk/


----------



## monte1 (10 July 2014)

Happy Hunter said:



			I saw them buying at Goresbridge in May - so unlikely to have packed up so quickly - probably just a web thing. TBH their website is a bit useless anyway, they never can find the time to put on all the horses. Your better off ringing.

Edited to say - They still have the same horses on the website from when I looked in January  - Luckily my current girl wasn't on there then!

works fine for me now - http://www.irishhorseimports.co.uk/

Click to expand...

thanks all, i can now access it, must have been an internet glitch... happy hunter, interesting that you got your horse from them quite recently, sounds like a good recommendation ??


----------



## Turks (16 August 2014)

Just trawling for something else and saw this one. I bought from them and happy with my boy if that helps. Interesting / entertaining shopping mind!


----------



## nuttychestnut (16 August 2014)

A very interesting experience. I just really wanted to buy the groom a new hat! 
Very nice people but they werent able to give me the time/horse I needed. Tbh I'm not experienced enough to have a just backed horse. Some of the horses are really really nice. Good luck!


----------



## Luci07 (16 August 2014)

Very straight, tell it as it is, no fluffiness. You will not be shown a beautifully presented horse on an immaculate yard, you will be shown a number of young horses, mostly just backed that they have assessed themselves. If they find anything dodgy, horse is sent back to Ireland.

YO just bought 2 cracking young horses from there. The idea was to produce on but both were snapped up quicker than she thought!


----------



## FireFly29 (16 August 2014)

I found them very much as Lucio7 said, green youngsters and very straight forward, honest owners.
I didn't buy from them in the end, but I would definitely consider them if I was looking in future.
I would say that it might be worth giving them a call to find out when their next trip to Ireland is and going to view when they get back as I got the impression that a lot of their horses get snapped up in the week or two after they've come back.


----------



## nuttychestnut (16 August 2014)

Oh just one thing to add, take everyone with you who you wish to see the horse. They like you to decide there and then


----------



## charlie76 (16 August 2014)

My latest horse is from there. They are just round the corner so we have a look now and then. He has just turned four and is very straight forward.


----------



## kassieg (16 August 2014)

There looks to be some lovely horses on there for very reasonable prices !!! 

I'd definitely consider having a look


----------



## monte1 (19 August 2014)

charlie76 said:



			My latest horse is from there. They are just round the corner so we have a look now and then. He has just turned four and is very straight forward.
		
Click to expand...

I am also pretty local to them and very tempted to go take a look, as they do look to have some nice types there, but do not want them to think I am a timewaster as I wouldn't want to be pressured into making a decison there and then.


----------



## AAR (19 August 2014)

We bought my boyfriend's hunter off him. Very straight talking man. He didn't have any hunters in at the time apart from the one we bought. (Part exchanged as failed at SJing.) 

His wife was very hesitant at selling this horse as they were honest and said he needed loads of work. They had him for 6months and had only just started work with him.

They said if we had any issues that they would have him straight back and swap him for something else. They didn't tell us he was a head shaker but as they had only just started doing him they probably hadn't found out but we have controlled it.


----------



## monte1 (8 December 2014)

I might be horse shopping in the next month or so and thinking of popping up there to take a look, any tips appreciated  ?? I will probably only have a budget of 3-4k ?? and am looking for around 16hhish four years plus,  been backed and done and seen a bit , that can jump and reasonable paces to do a bit of dressage.. potential eventer allrounder really.needs to be easy to deal with on the ground but don't mind a bit rough round the edges. 



Luci07 said:



			Very straight, tell it as it is, no fluffiness. You will not be shown a beautifully presented horse on an immaculate yard, you will be shown a number of young horses, mostly just backed that they have assessed themselves. If they find anything dodgy, horse is sent back to Ireland.

YO just bought 2 cracking young horses from there. The idea was to produce on but both were snapped up quicker than she thought!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (8 December 2014)

Go with someone experienced.
Be honest with them about your ability.
You don't need to be polite with them and string out a viewing if you don't like a horse, they will appreciate a quick 'no' will put the horse back in stable and pull out another.
Only go if you are prepared to buy young, green and a bit ropey.


----------



## monte1 (8 December 2014)

thanks,i appreciate the advice . I  have someone in mind to take with me and don't mind a green etc want something to put my own stamp on really that hasn't been spoiled.
Will wait to see if my boys sale goes through OK, then go up and see them ;-)




ihatework said:



			Go with someone experienced.
Be honest with them about your ability.
You don't need to be polite with them and string out a viewing if you don't like a horse, they will appreciate a quick 'no' will put the horse back in stable and pull out another.
Only go if you are prepared to buy young, green and a bit ropey.
		
Click to expand...


----------

